# Craigslist wedding dress



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I got this dress last fall free from craigslist. 

it has just a few condition issues, the beading is beginning to come off and the extra part of the train is missing so they didnt feel right selling it.

I sure felt right taking it!




























The distressing really came out great. I used a bag of potting mix, some compost vegtables and mixed them all together. Then i poured it on the dress and folded it up, soaked it down and put it in a green trashbag in the sun. i think next time i would spray straight bleach on the cuffs and bottoms to help it but i love it.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Pardon me while I faint over the thought that you got that dress for free...

Amazing score! What did you use for the globs of blood as shown so clearly in the first photo (they look startlingly fresh)?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

OMG, beads and part of a train missing???? Who cares??? What a great find and I love what you've done with it, my dear.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks!

I used some brick colored acrylic paint for the majority of the blood. along the bottom and the wrists. I was fortunate enough to get some Perma Blood and just used a litte on top of the paint.

this permablood stuff is just incredible. I had it on my hand and went to the store for yet another paintbrush, the clerk took my money and said OMG ARE YOU OK???????? 

I loved that. lol

a little goes a long way if you use it for highlighting. that is completley dry.

Pale Night Productions


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

how can you get scammed if its free? Ive bought things too, you have to meet each other to get the stuff, ive found some great things on CL. the best section is the free section though.


----------

